# What about half gallon tanks?



## Serox

I have a half gallon tank with no filters for my Betta, do you guys think it's ok to have it there? Bc I can't afford any other tank. I want to know how often do I have to change the water and if 2 little plastic plants are ok for my Betta?

Well my Betta did die last night, 4 of July and I was so sad... he was floating and not moving much for like 2 weeks or more, he seemed to be very sick, and the last night before he died I saw him really sick, he was like breathing to much, I knew he was about to die but couldn't do anything  what can I do if this happens to me again? to make him get better.


----------



## XrAdEr

5+ Gallons recommended i heard...

Petco is still having their Dollar Per Gallon Tank...10 bucks for a 10 gallon tank...

I don't mean to be rude but...if you cant get a better home i suggest you laying off buying Bettas...just going to make em suffer :X..but thats just my opinion..

Goodluck man


----------



## Serox

Thank you, but I love them! so I will still buy anotherone for my half gallon tank and hope this one lives for a long time. My last one was 2 months old and I was so sad after he died  I mean rly sad...
Do u guys get sad to when ur bettas die?


----------



## Owlets

2.5 gallons is the minimum size a betta should be in really, though I prefer mine in bigger tanks. And like XrAdEr said, lay off buying bettas if you cant afford a bigger tank. They'll just suffer.


----------



## MustardGas

Don't get another betta if you don't have the proper habitat. Bettas aren't build for small, cold tanks. If you really love them you'll wait until you have the money to get a proper home for them, it's quite selfish to bring home a creature that you can't properly take care of. We give you this advice not to torment you or to get sick, twisted pleasure from depriving you of bettas, but because we know that the same thing will happen again and again if you don't change your ways.

You wouldn't like it if somebody stuck you in a tiny closet in the arctic in only a t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Mizzle

Serox said:


> Thank you, but I love them! so I will still buy anotherone for my half gallon tank and hope this one lives for a long time. My last one was 2 months old and I was so sad after he died  I mean rly sad...
> Do u guys get sad to when ur bettas die?


 If you can't afford to give the betta a proper home, you shouldn't get into the hobby. I love tigers too, but I wouldn't try to bring one into my backyard...if you get what im saying.


----------



## Mizzle

on a side note. I used like a 3 gallon clear rubbermaid container as a tank for a long time and it worked really well. If you can't afford a real tank, maybe look to something like this for an alternative. I found mine in my families garage holding some old books in it 0_o


----------



## Adastra

Keeping bettas is not cheap. Unless you are willing to invest a certain amount of time and money into the hobby you should simply appreciate them vicariously through someone else that can. If you still want a betta, save your money to buy the things that you need--buying good quality products the first time will be cheaper than buying just what you can afford then, and upgrading it later.

Rubbermaid/Sterilite plastic storage bins are a great idea, they're only about $2-$4 each, and come in various sizes. The smallest I would ever recommend is 2.5 gallons.

In order to have a betta, you must have a heater. I suggest a 25 watt hydor theo or similar. These heaters are only $15.29 on http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com which is very reasonable. You must also have a good dechlorinator, such as Prime or Amquel+, high quality food, and decor for your fish to hide in and provide behavioral enrichment. You must also test your water with a liquid master test kit, which are about $30 each, or commit to have your water tested often at a fish store for free. This is how you will work out your cleaning routine depending on the size of the tank you get. 

If you have any sympathy for living creatures other than yourself, you will not get another betta for your half gallon tank. These tanks are cruel and very difficult to maintain--it is highly likely that the next fish will suffer a horrible, painful death drowning in its own waste.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Follow all previous advice.
A half gallon is a horrible thing for even shrimp to live in.
You could also go to walmart and look for the 2 gallon Heritage Hill jar from Mainstay. =] it looks like this:











It only cost me $9.50. =] It's a great temporary home till you can buy the Aquaculture 5 or 10 gallon Kit from Walmart! =] Look in your fish section! =] They cost about $30 and $40 respectively. =] add the price of a marineland heater at $30 (Petsmart, or online for like $17), Gravel at around $5, water conditioner at around $5, a gravel vac for $5 (a nice small one is at Petsmart I reccomend a smaller one. =]), and food at around $3. you've only got to spend around $100 dollars up front for a fish.

After that though it's only about $10 dollars a month with electric, water, and food to keep taking care of it. =] 

It cost a LOT more up front and long term to care for a dog/cat/furry or reptillian friend. =/

Or you could just get a big clear storage container permanently though it would be harder to enjoy your fish as it wouldn't be as easy to see them. =/

You could also just get the jar in the picture, an adjustable heater(I suggest marineland's 25 watt stealth heater or the 25 watt hydor theo) , and a penplax small world filter http://www.petco.com/product/3199/Penn-Plax-Small-World-Filter.aspx. It's on sale for $5 and other users here recommend it if I remember correctly. in fact at this price I may just buy one. =]

If you're going to buy a real tank though I HIGHLY recommend buying one from PetCo now what with their dollar per gallon AND 4th of July sale. =] That is if you live near one. I unfortunately live nowhere near one. =[

Get em while the gettin's good! =]


----------



## Little Marlin

i have a 2.5 gallon and love it. you really should either lay off bettas or go to petco. a 5 gallon for $5 . you cant beat it!


----------



## Serox

Well I buy purificated water in the supermarket for my tank, do you think I should use dechlorinator anyways? 
And yeah that last one I had was sick for about 2 weeks before he died, I always saw him sleeping to much all day, I knew he was sick, but didn't know any remedy to try make him feel better and dont let it die :-(

He was my 1st betta and died 2 days ago, he lived for 2 months and 2 days and I suffered him alot when he died like if he was a dog or a cat, I still see my empty tank with water only and get really sad... (that's why I want to buy a new one that looks kinda like him) I hope I can surpass this... Dunno if I am crazy or not for crying for a fish, but I get in love very quick with everything that has a life.

And Thanks!!! to all the people giving advices to me


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Serox said:


> Well I buy purificated water in the supermarket for my tank, do you think I should use dechlorinator anyways?
> And yeah that last one I had was sick for about 2 weeks before he died, I always saw him sleeping to much all day, I knew he was sick, but didn't know any remedy to try make him feel better and dont let it die :-(
> 
> He was my 1st betta and died 2 days ago, he lived for 2 months and 2 days and I suffered him alot when he died like if he was a dog or a cat, I still see my empty tank with water only and get really sad... (that's why I want to buy a new one that looks kinda like him) I hope I can surpass this... Dunno if I am crazy or not for crying for a fish, but I get in love very quick with everything that has a life.
> 
> And Thanks!!! to all the people giving advices to me


Yes you _*need*_ dechlorinator because most water has chlorine and chlorimines in it whether it's purified or not,

I understand the pull to get another betta. I wanted to get one to take alakazam's place in his tank but I thought about it for a second and decided that with my schedule it was best to only have one because I couldn't properly care for 2.

I think you need to make a similar choice now. =] 

PS not crazy atall to cry for something you love, no matter what form it takes, be that person, furry friend, or fishy friend. =]


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

do you live near a petco? petsmart? walmart?

All are great places to get the supplies you need and all are having 4th of july sales now...=]

How much money do you have available now? because the setup have now for genie only cost me $45. =] He's in a hurricane vase (about to be put back in the 2 gallon jar) with only dechlorinated water and the marineland heater. =]


----------



## Serox

Yeah I live close to those shops like Wal-Mart (like 20 mins away)
And I actually think my tank is 1 gallon not half, not sure.

I dont have a heater and filter, does it matter? cuz I can't afford it and I think a filter for a 1/half gallon tanks isn't good.


----------



## Betta Slave

No, you don't need a filter for that small of a tank, but starting at 3 and up gallons you might want to consider a filter.

Heaters are necessary. Bettas nees them. But how can you fit a heater in a half or one gallon tank?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

A heater fits in my 1 gallon just fine.

And to be sure about your tank being a 1 gallon all you need to do is take an empty 1 gallon milk jug (the big jugs), fill it with water, then pour it in your tank. If it completely empties into your tank with a little room to spare then you've got a 1 gallon. if it's less than that it's not 1 gallon.

you could also get a tetra 25 watt submersible heater from walmart for $15. It'll be near the 30 dollar 5 gallon kits and the bettas.

The tetra heater is also pretty small and it fits well into 1 gallon containers. You *MUST* keep it fully submerged though as it has no failsafes to keep it from cooking your fish if it's exposed to air.

Do you have a really big pickling jar? like the kind you pickle eggs in? If so then you could rinse it in really hot water a few times, let it cool, then just use that.

Filters aren't nessesary but if you don't get one you'll have to do daily water changes for a 1 gallon.


----------



## Serox

Well I think it's half gallon then. Do I really have to change the water daily? :shock:
Entirely or just half? Bc I bought 1 gallon for each month and change water 2 times a month and I think it's fine, the water doesn't get dirty so fast, but maybe I can change the water every 10 days, is it ok?

And my tank is like those big tanks like this [__] but little and plastic.


----------



## XrAdEr

Little Marlin said:


> i have a 2.5 gallon and love it. you really should either lay off bettas or go to petco. a 5 gallon for $5 . you cant beat it!


Actually 10 gallons is the lowest they have and when i bought mines it turned out to be around 16 dollars w/ tax D:<


----------



## Betta Slave

Oh, okay, sorry wwitb333, I wouldn't know. I don't have any 1 gal tanks atm. 
Yep, you have to change the water entirely daily- waste builds up quickly. 2 times a month is much too little. It's daily for a one gallon tank.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Yes you have to change the water daily. a fish poos and you feed it daily. the poo and food break down into ammonia which is poison to fish and if you don't do a daily water changes it'll kill your betta just as quickly as the last one.

If you get a bigger tank you won't have to do daily water changes. especially if you have a filter. you could do weekly ones.

The shape doesn't really matter as long as it's not really tall. Bettas breathe at the surface and it's better if they don't have to swim a long way to get there.

Please go read the FAQ. Most of the questions you're asking can be answered there: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=20058

About having enough money to buy a proper home for your fish so you don't have to do daily water changes and the like, you could just buy one thing every couple of weeks (when you get paid if you have a job). You could save up allowance and buy things every couple of weeks. Or you could ask for all of the equipment for your birthday/a holiday and spend time between now and then researching to make the best home and life possible for your pet.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Betta Slave said:


> Oh, okay, sorry wwitb333, I wouldn't know. I don't have any 1 gal tanks atm.
> Yep, you have to change the water entirely daily- waste builds up quickly. 2 times a month is much too little. It's daily for a one gallon tank.


Lol! XD It's cool. =P I'm not upset. sorry bout the uncharacteristic lack of emotes. Long frustrating day + tired= wonky typing. XD
this supports my advice further. =] again read the FAQ.

If you can't take care of any animal then you shouldn't buy it. =]


----------



## Serox

I have another question; If I have to change the water daily, doesn't the betta get stressed if I'm moving him all days to clean the water? I remove him with a plastic cup.


----------



## Betta Slave

It might stress him out a bit, but I had (and still have to) do water changes daily for a betta with parasites, and he's gotten used to it, showing no color change or stress whatsoever. He even co-operates and swims into the net for me. o.o
I find a net would be better, and just place him (in the net) in a cup of aquarium water, then when the change is done, lift him in the net back into his new water.


----------



## bettalover2033

Serox said:


> I have a half gallon tank with no filters for my Betta, do you guys think it's ok to have it there? Bc I can't afford any other tank. I want to know how often do I have to change the water and if 2 little plastic plants are ok for my Betta?
> 
> Well my Betta did die last night, 4 of July and I was so sad... he was floating and not moving much for like 2 weeks or more, he seemed to be very sick, and the last night before he died I saw him really sick, he was like breathing to much, I knew he was about to die but couldn't do anything  what can I do if this happens to me again? to make him get better.


did you pay a lot of attention to it? because they can die from stress (rarely) but IMO/E my bettas have 2 have my attention because they get mopey and look unhappy. my females get stress stripes and when i give them attention again the stripes go away


----------



## bettalover2033

**



Betta Slave said:


> It might stress him out a bit, but I had (and still have to) do water changes daily for a betta with parasites, and he's gotten used to it, showing no color change or stress whatsoever. He even co-operates and swims into the net for me. o.o
> I find a net would be better, and just place him (in the net) in a cup of aquarium water, then when the change is done, lift him in the net back into his new water.


"He even co-operates and swims into the net for me. o.o"

awwww thats cute lol i think hes just sick of all the parasites
not to change the subject but how is your Lil guy doing? i love that pic in your avatar


----------



## Betta Slave

Thanks :tongue: I like it too.

He's doing pretty well, the bubblenest in that pic's grown bigger. He still does have parasites (ARGH! I am sick of water changes...) but not many- he doesn't flash randomly like he used to, only when I put him in to his new aquarium water with the new aquarium salt. And even when he does flash, it's not for very long at all. I think, with all the bubblenests he blows, he's going to be a good daddy when I breed him. :mrgreen: He's come such a long way from when I first got him!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

He'll be stressed for all of five minutes IME (in my experience).

Genie gets stressed for like a minute. I too use the plastic cup method because my net messed up alakazam's fins right before he died so I haven't had the heart to use it on Genie. 

Also the few times I did use it on Genie before alakazam died it really stressed him and the plastic cup only scares him a bit. =]

Luckily my tanks have enough room to maneuver him in the cup if he's already at the surface. I kinda take him by surprise.

Seriously. look into at least a 1 gallon because with the half gallon I'd honestly change it twice a day.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Hey BettaSlave is Spiri or Murdoc the one with parasites? I hope he gets better soon! =]


----------



## Betta Slave

Spiri has parasites (from pet store). Murdoc has ammonia burn scars from poor pet store water quality. Thanks. 

Bigger tanks are also not only more spacious, but you have to clean them not as often as you would a one gal, for example.
But as everyone else has said, if you can't afford the animal (and it's proper care) then there is really no point in keeping it.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Ah. Sorry about your babies. <=[


----------



## Betta Slave

Thank you. (And both Murdoc and Spiridion thank you, too!) Spiri has come a long way, in fact, he's my most active fish right now, but at this point it's really Murdoc who I'm worried about. Yes, he is blowing a bubblenest, but... even though he does swim around a bit, he isn't very active. 
I appreciate it


----------



## Serox

Im curious of the age or time ur bettas have with u ppl?


----------



## Serox

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> He'll be stressed for all of five minutes IME (in my experience).
> 
> Genie gets stressed for like a minute. I too use the plastic cup method because my net messed up alakazam's fins right before he died so I haven't had the heart to use it on Genie.
> 
> Also the few times I did use it on Genie before alakazam died it really stressed him and the plastic cup only scares him a bit. =]
> 
> Luckily my tanks have enough room to maneuver him in the cup if he's already at the surface. I kinda take him by surprise.


Yeah, the cup scares them a bit, but the net kinda hurts them more, in the cup they are with water, just as if they still were in the tank.


----------



## Betta Slave

Serox, you have a a good point, the net is just my opinion. My bettas get freaked out by the cups for some reason.

If you meant it this way, I spend... around maybe 3-4 (before it was 1-2 or something.... that changed today. XD) hours a day with them.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

I'll be spending more time with Genie now because I don't think I've been giving him enough one on one time. =[/=]

Gonna go to bed now though. XD SOOOO tired. =P Good luck Serox and again if you and your fish want to be happier I'd at least put him in a 1 gallon container of SOME sort. Even if it's not see-though. =] 

Seriously try getting the 2 gallon Heritage Hill jar from Mainstay next time you're at walmart. Just take a good look at the picture then look for it. =] the lid will be taped to the jar. The price tag under it will only read "2 gallon jar" and the price (around 8-10 dollars). =]

If you get it though don't put the lid on when you're betta's in there! They need access to air at all times! My jar was empty and I just put the lid on so that you could see what it looks like at the store! =]

I'll post a pic with genie in there later today. =]


----------



## Serox

Guys how old are your bettas!?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

ok OOOOONE more post because I really like that question! =3

I think Genie's around 4-6 months.

He was at the store for quite a while it seemed because his fin was rotting and he looked kinda old compared to the rest of them =] I've also had him for about a month.

Alakazam was a feisty young'un. XD So probably about 3-4 months when I got him.


----------



## Betta Slave

Alrighty.... including their estimated in pet-store time...
Nereus is probably around a year old
Marmaduke is hard to say... maybe a year as well
Hattie is 5 or 6 months old
Norm is a year or two (he looks it- he was a rescue betta so I don't know)
Spiridion is maybe 4-5 months, maybe 6
Tallulah-Faye is around 3-4 months
Murdoc is probably around 8 months or so (though I got him yesterday)
and Stu is most likely around 2-3 months, he's a young guy. (Got him yesterday as well).

It's hard to tell, though, because most pet store bettas are older, that's what I find, at least (though that's not the case in some stores.)


----------



## Serox

Wow! thats cool guys, they last alot with u guys, I jus has had 1 betta and lasted 2 months 

Do u guys cry, get sad, miss them when they die?
It's sad not seeing them anymore moving around ur tank and their little fins, mine used to look at me when I was near the tank while moving his lil fins :')
Then when I got far from the tank he started to move really fast like going crazy "oh no! please dont leave me alone" xD


----------



## Betta Slave

I know I get sad and cry when my bettas die... Heck, I cried a little when Spiridion jumped out of his tank and messed his fins up, but.... I'm a bit of a softie.


----------



## bettalover2033

Betta Slave said:


> No, you don't need a filter for that small of a tank, but starting at 3 and up gallons you might want to consider a filter.
> 
> Heaters are necessary. Bettas nees them. But how can you fit a heater in a half or one gallon tank?


i have a filter in my 1.5 tank and its is rlly small (it came with the kit


----------



## Serox

Since may of this year when I got my 1st betta I fell in love with the fishes, I always saw them like simple animals, but after my fish died I realized they are like part of ur family!

Oh and I got my betta in a wedding, he came in a little bowl xD


----------



## bettalover2033

Betta Slave said:


> Thanks :tongue: I like it too.
> 
> He's doing pretty well, the bubblenest in that pic's grown bigger. He still does have parasites (ARGH! I am sick of water changes...) but not many- he doesn't flash randomly like he used to, only when I put him in to his new aquarium water with the new aquarium salt. And even when he does flash, it's not for very long at all. I think, with all the bubblenests he blows, he's going to be a good daddy when I breed him. :mrgreen: He's come such a long way from when I first got him!


its nice to hear hes recovering


----------



## Serox

Testing something.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

you added a sig? neat.

So what have you done or decided to do recently about getting the necessities for a betta?


----------



## Serox

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> you added a sig? neat.
> 
> So what have you done or decided to do recently about getting the necessities for a betta?


Well I will like to buy a 1 gallon or 1.5 gallon tank, lets see what I do, I also loved this tank bc I can have 2 fishes at the same time:








I feel so lonely without any fishy atm


----------



## Serox

Testing.


----------



## Serox

Why my profile pic. isn't uploading? 

@wallywestisthebest333
Post some pics here of ur bettas!?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

I'm actually going to do so later today. =]

With those 2 in one 1/2 gallons you can physically keep 2 bettas in there but they end up dying in a very short amount of time. <=[ Petstore people never tell people that! >=[ Makes me mad!

Glad you're deciding to upgrade. =] I really advise the jar though. it costs less than a 1 gallon corner kit at walmart and all you need is a heater (which you wouldn't get with the kit anyway. =P). =]


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

or for like $15 you could get a 3 or 5 gallon KritterKeeper/Critter Keeper.

They also only need a heater and there's lots more room for your friend to swim around, to put decorations and plants in, and for your tank to be gernerally more awesome! =]

One of the reasons I LOVE fishkeeping already is the opportunity to accessorize! XD

But you'll be able to see that better in the thread I start about my tank and about cycling tonight! =P

Oh! And sadly Alakazam died before you became a member Serox. =[

I'll be posting pictures and video of him in his memory in his thread though! =] It's titled :"Sudden Clamp!!!"

He was a BEAUTIFUL boy! =]


----------



## sjones

Serox said:


> Well I think it's half gallon then. Do I really have to change the water daily? :shock:
> Entirely or just half? Bc I bought 1 gallon for each month and change water 2 times a month and I think it's fine, the water doesn't get dirty so fast, but maybe I can change the water every 10 days, is it ok?
> 
> And my tank is like those big tanks like this [__] but little and plastic.


Your fish died because of toxic dirty water, in that size tank two times a month is UNacceptable. Fish secrete ammonia daily, it burns them alive, you need to change your water daily in that size tank, better yet don't use that size tank ever again.

ALso water changes need to be a the same temperature, you'll need a thermometer to tell if the water is the same temperature, fish can't handle sudden changes in temp (even a few degrees could kill them).


----------



## Serox

sjones said:


> Your fish died because of toxic dirty water, in that size tank two times a month is UNacceptable. Fish secrete ammonia daily, it burns them alive, you need to change your water daily in that size tank, better yet don't use that size tank ever again.
> 
> ALso water changes need to be a the same temperature, you'll need a thermometer to tell if the water is the same temperature, fish can't handle sudden changes in temp (even a few degrees could kill them).


Then why the H... pet stores sell those tanks 
or they are only for those small fishes?


----------



## Serox

"With those 2 in one 1/2 gallons you can physically keep 2 bettas in there but they end up dying in a very short amount of time. <=[ Petstore people never tell people that! >=[ Makes me mad!"

@wallywestisthebest333
You mean a half gallon or 1.5 gallon? also you're talking about the tank in my picture right? why wouldn't they survive there? it's a 2.5 gallon tank, it's like a 1.25 gallon for each fish.

Awww im sorry about ur loss 
He should be with my betta 'Nemo' in heaven living the good life 4ever w/o suffering anymore in this cruel world...


----------



## Adastra

The average lifespan of a betta is 3-5 years with proper care, many people get them to live to be 7 years old, and one of the oldest was 15 years old when it passed. 

I don't mean to sound rude, but if you don't have enough money for a pet, don't get one. If you loved your last betta, don't let another betta suffer the same fate. "Like 1.25 gallons for each fish" is not big enough--fish that are confined this way develop neurotic behaviors such as tail biting and glass surfing, and many more die from ammonia poisoning. Just because a dog can live in a tiny crate doesn't make it humane to keep it there--this is the same for any animal, even a fish. In order for an animal to thrive they need a clean environment, they need adequate heat, they need food, space for exercise and environmental enrichment. 

Fish constantly excrete ammonia from their gills, kind of like urine, this builds up in the tank and can actually burn the fish. Think about what it would be like to drink in, swim in, and breathe in pee all at once--you would probably get sick and die, too.

When you put two fish in that situation there is the added stress of more waste going into the water, and the fact that these fish have been bred over many many decades solely for the purpose of creating fish that kill each other very very well. You might think about it as if you were stuck in a small flimsy house with a psychopath serial killer right outside your window staring at you all the time. You'd probably become stressed and sick too.

The best thing that you could do for yourself, for the entire fish world is save your money for a real setup. I know sometimes it's hard to do the right thing because you want something so bad, but remember that this is a life that we're talking about. It's not a hamburger, it's not a new tv, this is a living thing that will be with you for the next 3-5 years or more. Are you seriously prepared to do water changes every day for the next 3-5 years? Of course not. Take the time to do your research and set yourself up for success by getting a larger, more manageable tank. Save your money.


----------



## Serox

But I can't keep 2 fishes in a tank like this?








I think the space is right enough for them, and many people has tanks with like 5 or more fishes... so that's worst.

Then 1 fish could be ok for a 1.5 or 2 gallon tank? Bc that's the biggest tanks I could ever have, maybe 2.5 gallon and I would love to have 2 fishes.


----------



## Adastra

I'm basing my suggestions on years of betta keeping. I had to start somewhere too--I started with a five gallon, but then I learned that I needed to cycle it. So I put my betta in a 2 gallon hexagon tank while the 5 gallon was cycling. After just a couple of weeks the fish became neurotic, and developed a case of ich due to temperature fluctuations. He recovered, but he was never the same after that.

You aren't going to want to maintain such a small tank, and even if you did, it's still not a good environment for the fish. Companies make these because their small size means they don't have to spend as much on materials, so they can jack up the price and get a higher profit. The reality is that these are betta coffins. 

Get no less than a 2.5 gallon tank with a filter and an adjustable heater and after you cycle it, you will be able to have a beautiful betta to enjoy for many years. This is an investment that you only really need to make once. Why not just do it right the first time and save yourself a lot of trouble? I'm not taking time out of my life to frustrate you or crush your fish-dreams, I'm trying to help you.


----------



## Serox

I know you're trying to help me. That's why I haven't buy my fish yet, bc I dont want it to suffer like the last one, anyways I want a 2.5 gallon with heater, but no filter.

Do the heaters need battery and what kind of batteries and how many? 

And can u tell me what's cycle/cycling? 
Im new to this fish thing  Just fell in love with them since my 1st one died and would love to live always with 1 fishy.


----------



## Lion Mom

Serox said:


> But I can't keep 2 fishes in a tank like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the space is right enough for them, and many people has tanks with like 5 or more fishes... so that's worst.
> 
> Then 1 fish could be ok for a 1.5 or 2 gallon tank? Bc that's the biggest tanks I could ever have, maybe 2.5 gallon and I would love to have 2 fishes.




Years ago when I first started I had that tank - had two bettas in it just like the show in the picture, too! Believe me, they didn't last all that long even WITH regular tank maintenance!!! :BIGweepy:


----------



## Serox

Well, then I will have to live with 1 little fishy! as always


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

I mean the 1 gallon or half gallons that are split into 2 so each beta gets .25 or .5 gallons each. the one you have is pretty bad too. but that's ok because you didn't know. you did what most people do, you believed the petstore people that lied to you. <=[ It happens to a lot of people. Would have happened to me if I hadn't gone here first before anything else. =]

Now you know better. =]

Heaters don't need batteries. You plug them into an outlet =]

here's a link about cycling: http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

you really don't need to cycle a 2 gallon because I believe that it's better to do twice weekly 50% water changes and once weekly 100% water changes in a 2 gallon. =] It's best to cycle 5 and up gallons though as their a pain in the butt to do a 100% change in.

(100% changes are where you completely empty out your tank, and rinse and scrub everything in hot tap water.)


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Do you have a job btw? if so then I really suggest the 5 gallon kit or 10 gallon kit (GET THE 10 GALLON!!! IT COSTS ALMOST THE SAME AND IS ABOUT THE SAME SIZE!!!!). you could keep your betta in a 2 gallon something or other while it cycles. =]


----------



## xswornxoffxjello

The sad thing is, when I had bettas for the first time, they WERE in a divided half-gallon. (And yet, they lived for 3 years.) Oh, the shame, the shame! Ugh. I feel really bad about that now. 
The misconceptions people have about bettas is ridiculous. At my Petco, they have this gorgeous delta in a FILTHY half-gallon. I felt so bad for him once, I offered to buy him. They said no; apparently he was the "special" pet of one of the employees, who SHOULD have known better. And that poor guy was there as an "example on how to properly care for your betta". Grr.


----------



## Serox

xswornxoffxjello said:


> The sad thing is, when I had bettas for the first time, they WERE in a divided half-gallon. (And yet, they lived for 3 years.) Oh, the shame, the shame! Ugh. I feel really bad about that now.
> The misconceptions people have about bettas is ridiculous. At my Petco, they have this gorgeous delta in a FILTHY half-gallon. I felt so bad for him once, I offered to buy him. They said no; apparently he was the "special" pet of one of the employees, who SHOULD have known better. And that poor guy was there as an "example on how to properly care for your betta". Grr.


So they can live divided in a 2 or 2.5 gallon, and what u did to maintain them alive for all those years?

@wallywestisthebest333
I dont got a job atm. Also im 21 
And ty! for all the info. u have gave me 
I think I wont buy one till I have atleast a 1.5 gallon or more tank :-(
I really want 1 fishy so badly right now xD


----------



## Adastra

I'm glad you decided to wait--take this time to research the nitrogen cycle and learn more about bettas. It's also a good idea to look up reviews on some of the products you're thinking about getting before you buy them so that you can be sure you're not wasting your money.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello

Uh, I don't recommend that. At all. My bettas lived, but looking back, they were miserable. The smallest my bettas have nowadays is a 5 gallon. (I do have a 3 gallon set up, but it has no occupants atm.)


----------



## Serox

xswornxoffxjello said:


> Uh, I don't recommend that. At all. My bettas lived, but looking back, they were miserable. The smallest my bettas have nowadays is a 5 gallon. (I do have a 3 gallon set up, but it has no occupants atm.)


I think most ppl do exagerate :<
It's ok to have 1 fish in a 2 gallon or more, if ur are taking care of him properly 

I might buy a 2 or 2.5 gallon bc that the max I can get, I can't get a big one it occupies to much space and it's harder to clean, etc.


----------



## Lion Mom

That's the thing - a larger tank is NOT harder to clean. Actually, the larger the tank, the more stable it is & the easier it is to maintain.


----------



## Adastra

Lion is right--larger tanks can, to a point, basically take care of themselves because they can maintain beneficial bacteria that break down the ammonia the fish produces into nitrite which is broken down into nitrate--this nitrate is much much less poisonous than ammonia or nitrite, so once the bacteria is established all you have to worry about is removing the nitrates. This means you only have to do one 50%-30% water change a week depending on the size of the tank and whether it contains live plants. This is much, much easier than doing 100% changes multiple times a week.


----------



## Serox

But the thing is when u have to do 100% water changes, u have to clean the entire tank, u can't lift it to the sink, have to remove all the stuff inside right? or am I wrong? xD


----------



## Adastra

All of these problems have very easy solutions. People with larger tanks have gravel vacuums/siphons like this: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3728+3889&pcatid=3889
using this simple tool, you can drain water into a bucket, and at the same time remove the fish waste and uneaten food from the gravel. All you have to do is start the siphon and then empty the bucket, then pour new water in the tank. Done. As you can see, small siphons are only a few dollars. And when you only need to remove 30%-50% of the water, I'd take this any day over carrying tanks to the sink. Remember, when your tank is cycled you no longer need to do any 100% changes.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Serox said:


> But the thing is when u have to do 100% water changes, u have to clean the entire tank, u can't lift it to the sink, have to remove all the stuff inside right? or am I wrong? xD


Serox. stop for a minute.
What we're saying is that with a bigger aquarum (5 gallons and up) you'd NEVER have to do a 100% water change. And a 5 gallon is only a tiny bit bigger than a 2 gallon anyway. =] YOu might as well just get a 5 or ten gallon because once you get it cycled the only thing you will EVER have to do is a partial water change! =]
That's why I'm cycling my tank! XD I'd hate to have to do a 100% water change! Even once! So I'm gonna cycle it before I put Genie in there! =]


----------



## Lion Mom

Adastra said:


> All of these problems have very easy solutions. People with larger tanks have gravel vacuums/siphons like this: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3728+3889&pcatid=3889
> using this simple tool, you can drain water into a bucket, and at the same time remove the fish waste and uneaten food from the gravel. All you have to do is start the siphon and then empty the bucket, then pour new water in the tank. Done. As you can see, small siphons are only a few dollars. And when you only need to remove 30%-50% of the water, I'd take this any day over carrying tanks to the sink. Remember, when your tank is cycled you no longer need to do any 100% changes.



That is EXACTLY the kind of tool I use on my tanks!!! Believe me, I am NOT doing a 100% tank cleaning on my 38 gal., my 50 gal. or my 75 gal. tanks anytime soon!!!! Not EVEN on my 5 & 10 gal. tanks!!!


----------



## Josh12

It's better then those tiny little bowls they come in.. I went to petco the other day and they had around 25 Bettas and most of them were dead!


----------



## BlackLabelAxe

Hello all, first post here and I'd like to throw in my $0.02; I think that doing a 100% water change is always a bad idea, unless you're fighting some kind of parasite. There's just no way to minimize stress to the point where it's worth it. Temperature fluctuations can be minimized, but pH fluctuations can cause accute ammonia toxicity and again, only in the case of a disease would I ever do a routine water change of over 50%, even in a half gallon bowl!

If you use a decent sand or non-coated gravel substate and a single sprig of a linear-growing plant like anacharis you won't have problems with ammonia. Just add lighting and you can even grow any of the crypts-species of plants. All it takes is a plant or at least a place for nitrosomas and nitrobacters to live and they'll recycle most of the waste.

No aquarium will ever be perfectly balanced as a closed biosphere, which is why water changes will always be important, but 100% water changes are stressful to both owner and fish.

I don't intend to trump anyone's advice thus far because I think it's expert advice to say that larger tanks need less dramatic water changes, but you can dramatically improve your fish's environment and water quality with natural plants that are sold as bunches usually for about $1, performing virtually the same improvements to the water as a complete water change and adding functional decor that can even supplement the fish's diet as a very rare snack.

To build on the advice to date: if your tank is too small for a $1 bunch of anacharis, your tank is too small for a betta.

Cheers!
-BLA


----------



## Lion Mom

"To build on the advice to date: if your tank is too small for a $1 bunch of anacharis, your tank is too small for a betta."

Could not have said it better myself!!!! 

BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Serox

BlackLabelAxe said:


> Hello all, first post here and I'd like to throw in my $0.02; I think that doing a 100% water change is always a bad idea, unless you're fighting some kind of parasite. There's just no way to minimize stress to the point where it's worth it. Temperature fluctuations can be minimized, but pH fluctuations can cause accute ammonia toxicity and again, only in the case of a disease would I ever do a routine water change of over 50%, even in a half gallon bowl!
> 
> If you use a decent sand or non-coated gravel substate and a single sprig of a linear-growing plant like anacharis you won't have problems with ammonia. Just add lighting and you can even grow any of the crypts-species of plants. All it takes is a plant or at least a place for nitrosomas and nitrobacters to live and they'll recycle most of the waste.
> 
> No aquarium will ever be perfectly balanced as a closed biosphere, which is why water changes will always be important, but 100% water changes are stressful to both owner and fish.
> 
> I don't intend to trump anyone's advice thus far because I think it's expert advice to say that larger tanks need less dramatic water changes, but you can dramatically improve your fish's environment and water quality with natural plants that are sold as bunches usually for about $1, performing virtually the same improvements to the water as a complete water change and adding functional decor that can even supplement the fish's diet as a very rare snack.
> 
> To build on the advice to date: if your tank is too small for a $1 bunch of anacharis, your tank is too small for a betta.
> 
> Cheers!
> -BLA


Thank you alot!
Still I now see my half gallon tank to little... I would like to buy a 1 gallon or more tank 

But yeah, they can survive alot in half or 1 gallon tanks, just depends of how u take care of them ;<


----------



## BlackLabelAxe

Thanks for the welcome!

I buy my bigger betta bowls at the Goodwill store. You can find all kinds of awesome glassware there for usually less than $3 a piece!


----------



## Lion Mom

BlackLabelAxe said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I buy my bigger betta bowls at the Goodwill store. You can find all kinds of awesome glassware there for usually less than $3 a piece!


Sounds good!!! Since you do that, do you happen to know anything about putting a betta in leaded crystal? Is there REALLY lead in there & if so, does it leach out & contaminate the water?

Thanks!


----------



## Mermaid Fish

I am so happy, I just went garage saleing and got fin rot stuff,air pump,2 plants,2 air decorations,catridges,tiny bottle of conditioner,a net,and a filter for my tank, for only 3 dollars.


----------



## Little Marlin

now thats a good deal.


----------



## BlackLabelAxe

Lion Mom said:


> Sounds good!!! Since you do that, do you happen to know anything about putting a betta in leaded crystal? Is there REALLY lead in there & if so, does it leach out & contaminate the water?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, there's lead in leaded crystal, which is common. It's more unlikely that you'll see leaded crystal glass in the Goodwill store unless you're looking at a container with faces "cut" into the glass. Rough-hewn glass probably isn't leaded crystal, because the primary benefit to adding lead that it makes it softer to cut faces in elaborate pieces. I'd be willing to bet that the $3 piece you pick out won't contain significant lead- and even if it was I'd dispute the danger it poses to bettas.

Some words cause immediate panic, like mercury and lead. Tell people that mercury is found in fish and all of a sudden they think that eating fish will kill you- life will kill you- everything in moderation!


----------



## peaches3221

YES! you can use a half gallon tank. my crown tail has lived almost 6 months in a half gallon tank and he's doing great! the important thing is that you do a 100% water change every week. in a small tank, the ammonia levels will go up fast, so you have to keep it very clean! and make sure you keep it covered, or your fish will, believe it or not, jump out! (make sure the cover you use has good ventilation, I've heard you can cut a piece of plastic canvas, available at any craft store, and tape it to the top)


----------



## Aly Homewood

I know this thread is really old, and I do not want to reopen it and start a discussion, but, for any betta beginners who are doing research: it is absolutely NOT ok to keep a betta in a half gallon tank, EVER, if you ever happen to find yourself stuck with a betta in a half gallon, you need to do DAILY 70%-90% water changes, and find a bigger container ASAP!


----------

